
Surviving Your First Junior Developer Job [Guide] - stemmlerjs
https://univjobs.ca/blog/developer-guides/ultimate-guide-for-first-junior-developer-job-success/
======
jimrhods23
Don't accidentally delete the entire table because you left off a WHERE
clause.

~~~
stemmlerjs
That's what nightmares are made of

